# New 5x5 parity algorithm I invented



## coopersacatfilms (Jul 17, 2008)

A new 5x5 parity and algorithm I found that also works for the 4x4 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2008)

Have you seen this webpage? Nice job on finding your own algorithm, but you could have saved 2 days.

EDIT: I also just noticed that you use the same algorithm as the H perm but using the inner slice (as well, or instead, doesn't matter).


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I still prefer the alg listed on BIGcubes.com.

Edit: Dene beat me to it :S


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2008)

hey. that's not bad. It's basically the OH H perm i use. btw, you don't need to just use single slice turns. I do like the bigcubes.com alg better though.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 17, 2008)

You can do Rw for that ag and it works just fine, 

i kinda switchedup the big cubes alg 
I use Rw2 y' Rw2 y+U2 r2 U2+y' Rw2+x' Uw2
pretty weird


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 17, 2008)

R(r)2 B(b)2, U2 r2 U2, B(b)2 R(r)2

MUCH easier and faster


----------

